# Is Utah turning into Saudi Arabia?



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

Whats up with all their wierd liquor laws? let the people drink.

No More Happy Hour Ever! How Utah Just Got to Be an Even Drier State









> The sandwich board that sat in front of Jackalope Lounge, a popular Salt Lake City watering hole that sits about a block away from Utah's U.S. District Court, used to advertise a variety of daily specials. The bar hosted "Tequila Tuesdays" and $2.50 tall-can specials on Thursdays. Unfortunately for the patrons of this establishment, and many others across the state of Utah, June 30 was the final day that any establishment serving alcohol was allowed to offer discounted drink specials. Under Utah's SB 314, which Governor Gary Herbert signed into law last March, drink specials are now illegal in the state of Utah.
> 
> In addition to eliminating drink specials, SB 314 allows the governor to appoint the chairman of the liquor commission, bans minikegs and ties the number of liquor licenses to population quotas and public-safety officers. The latter part of the law does not go into effect until July 1, 2012, but it will then become even more difficult to obtain a liquor license in Utah. Prior to the passage of SB 314, the state-controlled Department of Alcoholic Beverage Control (DABC) requested that Herbert veto the bill, but the appeal was ignored. SB 314 marks the most substantial change to Utah liquor laws in recent years. Across the nation, Utah has a reputation for being a notoriously dry state. Liquor and beer over 4% alcohol by volume have to be purchased at state-owned liquor stores, which are closed on Sundays; any beer sold in a Utah grocery store or gas station must contain only 3.2% alcohol, which is measured by weight and not volume; and, until 2009, if a bar or club sold liquor or beer over 4% they were labeled a private club, requiring would-be patrons to purchase a temporary "membership" card in order to enter the establishment. On July 1, 2009, then governor Jon Huntsman eliminated the private-club requirements, slightly relaxing state liquor laws.
> 
> ...




Read more: Utah: Happy Hour Dries Up as the State Bans Drink Specials - TIME


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jul 12, 2011)

They got polygamy and sand.   No camels or oil though.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

Did Utah already adopt Shariah law?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 12, 2011)

We have some similar laws here in PA as well. You can only buy liquor in state owned stores (aside from bars and restaurants). And because those stores are closed on Sunday you have to plan ahead, which apparently is *too difficult* for *some people* who want the stores opened 7 days a week.

I don't drink very often but the last time I went into one of those places there was a young man and an older woman behind the counter who looked like total burnouts. 

After looking around for my favorite beer (Kirin and Sapporo) and not finding it I asked the woman: "You have any Japanese beer?" 

She replied "Uh, we have Lowenbrau". 

I said "I think that's German beer? Where do you keep your imported stuff?"

"What"? 

Yeah I'm not missing happy hour.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 12, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> They got polygamy and sand.   No camels or oil though.


Polygamy was outlawed by the Mormon Church around 1890. The groups you see calling themselves Mormons and practicing polygamy are not sanctioned by the Church.

I'm not a Mormon but my Dad and his wife are.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> We have some similar laws here in PA as well. You can only buy liquor in state owned stores (aside from bars and restaurants). And because those stores are closed on Sunday you have to plan ahead, which apparently is *too difficult* for *some people* who want the stores opened 7 days a week.
> 
> I don't drink very often but the last time I went into one of those places there was a young man and an older woman behind the counter who looked like total burnouts.
> 
> ...



One thing I liked about being in California, you could find Japanese beer pretty much everywhere and even some Chinese beers, Tsingtao I think. They sell liquor everywhere in Cali, even in Walmart, Foods Co and Target.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2011)

I have to think their skiing tourism will feel an effect from this.


----------



## chanel (Jul 12, 2011)

You got that right Si Modo.  I'll be scratching that area off my travel list.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

chanel said:


> You got that right Si Modo.  I'll be scratching that area off my travel list.



Places that don't allow alcohol make very poor travel destinations.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Did Utah already adopt Shariah law?



State regulation of alcoholic beverages is permitted under the 21st amendment

"The transportation or importation into any State, Territory, or possession of the United States for delivery or use therein of intoxicating liquors, in violation of the laws thereof, is hereby prohibited."

This has been interpreted as state and county/city control over the ability to sell or buy spirits and beer. 

From that you get this:

List of alcohol laws of the United States by state - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2011)

Turning?

Utah is one scary place.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Turning?
> 
> Utah is one scary place.



I was told Salt Lake City is an ok city to be at, but I don't know about the rest of the state.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

martybegan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Did Utah already adopt Shariah law?
> ...



See this is new to me because I lived in Kansas City most of my life and you can pretty much buy alcohol anywhere there, hell they had a drive through liquor store 5 minutes from my house and they actually allowed kids into the local bar to play pool. Its not until I lived in Virginia for a few years that I found out about state run liquor stores (ABC Stores), strict liquor laws and liquor stores closed on Sunday.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2011)

martybegan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Did Utah already adopt Shariah law?
> ...


Very true.

Never been skiing there, but other than that, the state doesn't really interest me.

Well, Bryce Canyon is lovely.  Been there, done that, though.


----------



## del (Jul 12, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Turning?
> 
> Utah is one scary place.



you're easily frightened.

massachusetts outlawed happy hour in 1984 under the well known jihadist m. stanley dukakis.

somehow, some way, through sheer grit, determination, and a bred in the bones love of liberty, we still managed to get shitfaced.

true story


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jul 12, 2011)

Turns out I am wrong about the oil.

They produce about 33 million barrels per year there.

If they have camels, they are all set


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Turns out I am wrong about the oil.
> 
> They produce about 33 million barrels per year there.
> 
> If they have camels, they are all set


Oh.  Cool.  Good to know.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2011)

del said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Turning?
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

Sallow said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Why are states "outlawing" happy hour? are women getting butt naked and fucking in public and bar tenders selling cocaine during happy hour? I thought happy hour was just about drink specials?


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

del said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Turning?
> ...



What? No tissues? How rude. 

Sallow is easily scared. A goose once made him cry by sneaking up behind him and shouting 'Boo'.


----------



## del (Jul 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



the thinking was that it encourages people to drink more than they normally would and leads to the ensuing drunk driving deaths, mayhem, etc.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

del said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Hmmm that sucks, I'll just have my own happy hour at home.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2011)

del said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


And that never works.  Ever.  Folks will use EtOH, regardless.


----------



## del (Jul 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



are you in utah?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

del said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



No thank god! If this law spreads to my state, happy hour will be at my house!


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jul 12, 2011)

OK, Utah is exactly like Saudi.   They do have the camels.



> At Camelot Adventure Lodge, on the Colorado River 18 miles from Moab, Utah, five golden-brown camels employed as ships of the desert draw "camel groupies," said Marcee Moore, who owns the lodge with her husband, Terry. Some of these people come back year after year to ride a specific camel &#8212; Bill, perhaps, with his regal attitude and stature, or Clyde, with his thick, curly coat and easygoing nature. Often, the camel fans have also traveled to Morocco or Egypt, riding camels wherever they could. (Camel lovers also find one another &#8212; and items like Egyptian camel saddles, olive-wood camel figurines and rosemary mint camel milk soap &#8212; online at AllCamels.com - The Comprehensive Camel Resource Site!.)
> 
> Novice riders who sign up for rides at Camelot Adventure are likely to get some camel proselytizing (as well as lessons on camel anatomy, folklore, moods and diet) from Mr. Moore along with their rides around Canyonlands National Park. "Being up there on top of the world &#8212; with the exception of riding an elephant, there is not anything like it that you can ride," he said on a mid-November trip.
> 
> There are 3,000 camels in the United States, according to allcamels.com, far fewer than the numbers of horses or donkeys or even llamas, the camels' distant relatives. Opportunities to ride one in a desert remain rare. Most American camels are on ranches or in zoos or animal parks.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> OK, Utah is exactly like Saudi.   They do have the camels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They don't have burkas though, right? and will I get arrested for having pre-marital sex there?


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 12, 2011)

Many counties in KY are dry and no alcohol is allowed to be sold.
None is sold on sunday anywhere except in restaurants.
And we do not have state liquer stores.
We do have the bible belt and their opression of freedoms though.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Many counties in KY are dry and no alcohol is allowed to be sold.
> None is sold on sunday anywhere except in restaurants.
> And we do not have state liquer stores.
> We do have the bible belt and their opression of freedoms though.



Jesus Christ. I just do not get religious people, if you want to not drink fine, but why do they have to take it away from everyone else?


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Many counties in KY are dry and no alcohol is allowed to be sold.
> ...



People that do not live in the bible belt do not understand how opressive religion is in parts of America.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



I agree, this sounds entirely too much like Saudi Arabia to me.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 12, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Turning?
> 
> Utah is one scary place.


 
Utah is a beautiful  place...and certainly not the first to have strict liquor regulations. And Mormons are well educated, urbane people. Did you know that devout Mormons are encouraged to participate in a 2-year mission before they marry? That puts them leaps and bounds ahead of you in terms of urbanity and worldliness, and certainly far, far ahead of you in terms of philanthropy.

There are many places in the US that are dry, but you wouldn't know that, you elitist prick. Everything you need to know you get from Maher. I'm sick of bigots proclaiming their "fear" of people they know nothing about, and poking fun at locales they have no knowledge of.

The upside is that so long as you're scared, they don't have to worry about you dragging your sorry carcass there where they'd have to foot the bill to feed you, and deal with your panhandling at the temple.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


 
You _do_ know there are dry counties sprinkled across the US, right?????

Please say you knew this.

And I think most Indian reservations are dry as well...are Indian reservations a scary place for Sallow, I wonder?

He'll say no, and further prove his idiocy, lol....


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 12, 2011)

Map showing dry, wet, and mixed counties in the United States. (See List of dry communities by U.S. state.)


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



I knew we had dry countries but I didn't know how many there actually were.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Map showing dry, wet, and mixed counties in the United States. (See List of dry communities by U.S. state.)


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 12, 2011)

"The 1933 appeal of prohibition did not apply to native americans. They continued under prohibition laws until 1953, when President Dwight D. Eisenhower Indian prohibition was repealed country-wide. Indian reservations, however, remained dry unless they opted to permit the possession and sale of alcohol on the reservation."
Alcohol Prohibition timeline -Native American Indian Tribes - Over 2,000 articles on native american indians, their culture & traditions.

Those Injuns is SCCCAAAAARRRRYYYYYYY. Better stay off the rez!


----------



## Oddball (Jul 12, 2011)

I do know that liquor stores in Evanston, WY, do a pretty brisk cross-border business.

I made several stock-up trips when I was working in Provo and briefly lived in SLC.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

On another token, a friend of mine said the women in Utah were stunningly beautiful, he said he was surprised they had such good looking ladies there, can anyone verify this?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Map showing dry, wet, and mixed counties in the United States. (See List of dry communities by U.S. state.)


Damn.  Virginia has some dry counties.

Eh, I guess I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

Si modo said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Map showing dry, wet, and mixed counties in the United States. (See List of dry communities by U.S. state.)
> ...



Yes they sure do, I lived in Richmond VA for 2 years and I heard about those places.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> On another token, a friend of mine said the women in Utah were stunningly beautiful, he said he was surprised they had such good looking ladies there, can anyone verify this?


Absolutely....Lots of hotties in SLC & Provo.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 12, 2011)

You just have to convert to moremoanism.
They are called bait


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

Oddball said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > On another token, a friend of mine said the women in Utah were stunningly beautiful, he said he was surprised they had such good looking ladies there, can anyone verify this?
> ...



Man if they let up their liquor laws a little bit they would be in business.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> You just have to convert to moremoanism.
> They are called bait



Are they any black mormons? a woman would have to be Scarlet Johannsen hot for me to even consider it.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 12, 2011)

Balck moremoans?  I am not sure, never seen any to know they were.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 12, 2011)

Oddball said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > On another token, a friend of mine said the women in Utah were stunningly beautiful, he said he was surprised they had such good looking ladies there, can anyone verify this?
> ...


 
You'd better believe it.

Also clean living, worldly, and well educated.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> On another token, a friend of mine said the women in Utah were stunningly beautiful, he said he was surprised they had such good looking ladies there, can anyone verify this?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > On another token, a friend of mine said the women in Utah were stunningly beautiful, he said he was surprised they had such good looking ladies there, can anyone verify this?



Very nice!


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## uscitizen (Jul 12, 2011)

And of course you must wear the magic Moremoan underwear.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 12, 2011)

How dare they wear underwear!! Scaaaarrrrryyyyyy...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 13, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > You got that right Si Modo.  I'll be scratching that area off my travel list.
> ...



Not all of us need alcohol in order to enjoy ourselves.

In fact, I find being sober all the time to be very beneficial. I've never understood what was so fun about getting a buzz or getting so wasted you can't remember what you did.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 13, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Map showing dry, wet, and mixed counties in the United States. (See List of dry communities by U.S. state.)



Map isn't accurate. my county in PA is partially dry. (It's determined at the township level). My township is dry. I like it. I've never seen anyone have any problem getting alcohol if they want it. They just have to go elsewhere.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 13, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> On another token, a friend of mine said the women in Utah were stunningly beautiful, he said he was surprised they had such good looking ladies there, can anyone verify this?



It's true. Very true.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 13, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > You just have to convert to moremoanism.
> ...



lots


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 13, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...



I understand what you are saying however I have never seen people lining up to vacation at a place that was dry.


----------

